# motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sold !!!!
I dont know much of this carbs. i have seen them on a rabbit.
I have pay pal [email protected] 
































<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0"> 



_Modified by D-Gti vr6 at 11:21 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

What do you have to do for an intake? Custom build one? Can they work with counterflow heads?


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (racevw112)*

they would work with counterflow heads but yes you would have to do a custom intake it is a lot easy on a 16v heads


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

going up


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I bought a set of those from someone who had them on a rabbit. With just those carbs and a cam he was making pretty good power he said.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (skidplate)*

do you have any pictures?


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Gti vr6* »_do you have any pictures?









Yeah but I turned around and sold them for profit.








Now I have a set of webers. But I sold the car they were going on so now that set up is for sale.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## Chris H. (Jul 20, 2006)

if ull take 80 shipped ill take them for my 16v rabbit project...email me at [email protected] and let me know
Thanks
Chris


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Chris H.)*

ok


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

did you set my email??


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

i stil have this!!!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*

$$$$$ 60 need to sale!!!!!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

What size are they? (Inner diameter of the carb)


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

i will let you know!


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: motorcycle carbs for sale $85 obo (D-Gti vr6)*


----------

